# Getting an SKS



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

Im buying a friend of mine's Yugo SKS with an aftermarket poly stock and Blade bayonet for 350. Hes only put about 50 rounds through it but bought an AK so he doenst have any use for it. Hes throwing in a couple hi-cap mags that he bought but i dont think ill use them as ive heard they dont feed well. does anyone have any experience with the SKS, or have any tips to keep in mind of while owning it?


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I just bought a NIB (still with cosmolene) for 250, but its the fixed 10rnd mag all original. I like it, I do have a few stovepipes from time to time. More accurate than I thought it was going to be and definately less "kick" than an AK. 350 is still a good buy with the way things are going, I don't see many of them going for less than 400. My friend just wanted to get rid of the thing as it was "taking up space" And didn't know much about firearms.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Clean the bolt/firing pin really well and do not use oil on the firing pin. The firing pin is free floating (no spring) so if it gets gummed up, it can stick and cause a slam fire.

Take the bolt out and gently shake it, if the pin rattles back and forth that's a good thing. If it doesn't, spray cleaner through the bolt until it does.

You can take the bolt apart to clean it also. I took mine apart to get all the cosmoline out of them and I bought a Murray firing pin w/spring for both of my Yugos.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I bought my SKS, well, I guess like 20 years ago. Kind of makes me feel old. I recently installed a Tapco stock on it. :smt023 It went from being fun to shoot to being an absolute blast! :smt070 I've found it to not be the most accurate rifle but it is decent. I replaced the factory 10 round mag with a high cap and have had no trouble at all with feeding. Sorry, I can't tell you the manufacture of the mag as I don't know. I got it at a gun show 10 years ago. I can say that this rifle has been VERY reliable. I cannot recall any feeding problems or failures to eject. Not even one. :smt023 That sucker does pitch brass a long ways (straight up) and sometimes that has caused some excitement. One of the ranges where I go on occasion has a roof over the shooting line. The hot brass bounces off the roof and has been known to land in my collar on the back of my neck! :smt119 I always find it amazing how long they stay hot... everyone at the range gets to see my version of the hot brass dance as I try to avoid being branded by it. Needless to say, I have learned to not shoot the SKS at that range. 

I bought my SKS for around $100 back when. I got it because I wanted a plinker bigger than a .22 and the ammo was $2 for 20 of the steel core FMJ. You can't even get that type anymore. It sure was fun to hunt prarie dogs with! I wouldn't hesitate to get another if a good deal came along. I think you will like it.

Edit: +1 on Bruce's comment above about cleaning the bolt/firing pin. I've never had that happen myself but have also heard of it.


----------

